# FC/AFC Sire X MH ***** lab litter all yellow



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Posting for a friend, This is a very resonably priced litter, this should produce some real nice dogs that you could do what ever you wanted with them. From Hunting to FT

FC AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max X MH w/ Qualifer Places

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EIC Clear Yellow Litter
26 Month Health Guarantee

Sire: FC AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max (FC AFC Crow River's Malarky's Cougar X AFC Tahoe's Mally Malarky)
Max has qualified for 7 Nationals and has completed 1 CN and 1 American over 70 All Age PTs. Very strong water dog

Dam: Pheasant Flusher Brinie Sugar MH ( FC Cosomo's Concerto Charlie X Willows Fast Pickin Cottton MH) Sugar has run 3 Qualifiers in 2009 with a RJ , 4th and 3rd places. She runs her blinds as hard as her marks.

Contact:

Bill Berning

320-221-1210
[email protected]


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

How can you tell they will all be yellow? I thought it was more random than not.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Max and Sugar are both yellow factored. They expect all yellow pups........


----------



## rb.number3 (Jun 15, 2004)

One thing that is a known
Yellow X Yellow, only makes Yellow


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

When are these pups due? do you know the price?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Website said $800 i believe.


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

I didnt reliaze i could have posted my british lab pups for sale in the hunting dog forum.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

riverview said:


> I didnt realize i could have posted my british lab pups for sale in the hunting dog forum.


I think they allow one litter per year for free if you breed more than that its considered a business if you are a sponsor and want to put a link to that litter I'll leave it just start a new thread so you dont disrupt this one.

I should know the exact rules but if this advice I just gave is wrong I'll have to correct it.

Just wanted you to know we want to be a friendly forum, but this site is a business and if you are a kennel breeding multiple litters you I am sure will understand the profit motive is necessary

thanks
Bob


----------

